
40 year old data on mental patients undermines view on dietary fat - tosseraccount
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2016/04/12/this-study-40-years-ago-could-have-reshaped-the-american-diet-but-it-was-never-fully-published/?hpid=hp_rhp-more-top-stories_wonkblog-1015am%3Ahomepage%2Fstory
======
tosseraccount
BMJ paper here :
[http://www.bmj.com/content/353/bmj.i1246](http://www.bmj.com/content/353/bmj.i1246)
Re-evaluation of the traditional diet-heart hypothesis: analysis of recovered
data from Minnesota Coronary Experiment (1968-73)

 _" In meta-analyses, these cholesterol lowering interventions showed no
evidence of benefit on mortality from coronary heart disease ..."_

